# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Moedervlekken

## Gastt

Heeft iemand al eens een moedervlek laten weghalen?
Zoja, dan zou ik graag willen weten op welke manier en of er een lelijk litteken van kwam of helemaal niet..

----------


## :MELANIE_!!

Ik zou graag willen weten of iemand misschien een product weet tegen moedervlekken.

----------


## Nora

Ik heb ongeveer 15 jaar geleden een moedervlek bij mijn navel laten weghalen in het ziekenhuis. Ik was toen 15 jaar. Ik heb het laten wegbranden. Dat deed helemaal geen pijn. Want ze brandden alleen de vlek weg en kwamen niet aan de rest van mijn huid. Ik heb wel een litteken nu die net zo groot is als mijn moedervlek. Maar als ik een badpak of bikini aan heb, is het niet meer zo opvallend. Want ik weet niet of jouw moedervlek een platte of een bobbel is. Bij mij was het dus een bobbel en het nu zeker een vooruitgang.

----------


## Nikky278

Heyhey,

ik heb 7 en 5 jaar geleden twee moedervlekken weg laten halen, allebei weggebrand. Hier voel je niets van. Het kan zijn dat je de huid wat voelt bewegen als de dokter "verbrande" stukjes weghaalt, maar het doet absoluut geen pijn. De verdovingsspuit is eigenlijk het vervelendste van alles, en die valt ook reuze mee  :Smile: 
De geur is wel vrij onaangenaam (vond ik in ieder geval), maar dat gaat ook weer over  :Wink: 

Hoeveel last je er naderhand van hebt, ligt er denk ik een beetje aan waar de moedervlek zit. Bij mij zat de ene onder mijn oksel, die voelde ik na de behandeling wel, omdat die huid beweegt bij het gebruik van je armen. De andere zat tussen mijn borsten, die heb ik helemaal niet gevoeld.

Onder mij oksel zit nu een bultje (wel een stuk platter dan de moedervlek was) dat net iets donkerder is dan de rest van mijn huid, maar dit valt haast niet op. Tussen mijn borsten is het littekentje juist ietsje lichter, maar dit is geen bultje geworden en deze valt helemaal niet op.

Een litteken hou je er altijd wel aan over denk ik, maar hoe die er uit ziet, verschilt per persoon.

Je huisarts kan je waarschijnlijk meer informatie geven over welke methode voor jou het beste is.

Hoop dat je er wat aan hebt  :Smile: 

Xx Nikky.


P.s: Melanie, voor zover ik weet bestaat er geen producten tegen moedervlekken, is niet iets wat je met smeren weg kunt krijgen. Probeer ze nooit zelf weg te halen, mij is altijd geleerd dat een moedervlek iets is waar je voorzichtig mee om moet gaan. Wil je echt goede informatie, raad ik je aan contact op te nemen met je huisarts.

Xx

----------

